# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Một số mẫu hoa văn cổng cửa CNC

## CNC24H.COM

Hôm nay em xin phép được gửi tới các bắc một số mẫu cổng cửa hoa văn , lan can, .... các bác tham khảo và đóng góp ý kiến để em được hoàn thiện hơn ạ .
Em cảm ơn !









Thông tin chi tiết liên hệ :
Hotline: 0983 248 266
Website:https://mta.vn/
Email: maycatmta@gmail.com

----------


## CNC24H.COM



----------

Hoàng Bảo Nam

----------

